# TCR Advanced vs TCR Advanced SL



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm very interested in joining the modern world and getting a modern carbon frame. Since Giant produces a lot of the world's carbon frames already it seems a no brainer to look at one of these, especially since the geometry looks right for me and the price is right. 

What is going to be a real-world difference between the Advanced and the Advanced SL? The website says there's a slight weight difference and maybe a slight stiffness difference but these may be laboratory-only measurements. I don't care about the weight of a few grams but I am curious about the stiffness difference. 

Do any Giant fans have any real world experience between the two of these? They seem to be sized identically. The M/L version is that one that would fit me the best I think. 

Thoughts? A test ride is not really an option. The local dealership has like one frame set in stock and it's not my size. No complete bikes.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Here are a few data points that may help. According to Giant, a TCR Advanced SL frame (w/o vector seatpost - nonISP) weighs 920 grams and the fork 332 grams for a total of 1252g (size M). A TCR Advanced frame (w/o vector seatpost) weighs 968g and the fork 338g for a total of 1306g (also size M). So the SL model saves 54 grams overall, 48g of that in the frame. Not a significant weight difference, really. In torsional stiffness the SL measured only slightly better. In bb stiffness, the SL measured a fair bit better; however, both measured stiff enough that the average human wouldn't be able to flex either enough to tell the difference - that's according to Giant. I got this data from Giant's retail academy.

Sizing is identical.

If price is not an issue, go with the SL, why not? But if price is at all an issue, I would choose the Advanced with better components over the SL with lower components. In fact, I did. I went with the Advanced 0 with Ultegra Di2. I hadn't test ridden either, but with those specs from Giant, I don't really see myself losing out on anything the SL might offer.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks much! Excellent answer!


----------



## leopafe (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got both of them, a 2010 TCR Advanced, so it is the older model and a 2013 Advanced SL with ISP.
For me, the SL is a bit more comfortable and seems to accelerate a wee bit easier. One thing is for sure, the SL is stiffer in the back end as with the same wheels I can hear the back wheel touching the brake pads slightly when standing and powering, and no such thing in the SL.
If you can splash for the SL go for it, otherwise I'm sure you'll be really happy with the Advanced as I've been. I just got the SL because I got a really good price on it and because I wanted to try Di2.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was deciding on the same thing a year ago. I decided to test ride both to see if I felt the SL was better. I feel it's up to you, if you can swing it do it. 

What's neat is that I got the Advanced SL4 and am about to upgrade it to UI2 6800. These are awesome frames no matter which one you pick. I say go test ride them.


----------

